# What Breed?



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

Can somebody please tell me what kind of rooster I have?


----------



## laurenlewis24 (Jul 2, 2013)

Looks to be an americana/ auricana


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Araucana rooster and they are loud!


----------



## laurenlewis24 (Jul 2, 2013)

Sorry.. I tried spelling it without looking it up


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

We posted at the same time


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I wasn't sure how to spell it either I had to look it up


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

No, That would be an Easter Egger...not a True Ameraucana. That boy is a cross between a true ameraucana and another breed. The hatcheries sell them as Ameraucana but they are hybrids that lay green/blue eggs. You can only get True Ameraucanas from breeders.

But he is pretty


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> No, That would be an Easter Egger...not a True Ameraucana. That boy is a cross between a true ameraucana and another breed. The hatcheries sell them as Ameraucana but they are hybrids that lay green/blue eggs. You can only get True Ameraucanas from breeders.
> 
> But he is pretty


Thank you!! He is pretty....but very annoying sometimes! Lol


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

true to rooster form


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

I have a cool looking one as well. I know they are Easter eggers but so fun!


----------



## Honeysuckle (Apr 11, 2013)

Easter egger! Love them. Your not wanting to sell, are you? Lol. My Easter eggers were so sweet. Lol. I've got more in the incubator now though! Well, mixes. Lol.


----------

